# Anyone have (yuk) anal leakage??



## Guest (Feb 2, 2000)

I've lived with IBS for about thirty years, now, and lately my symptoms have changed a bit. When the IBS is active, I constantly feel the urge to pass gas, but later I find out it wasn't just gas. This feeling sometimes lasts for 2 or 3 days straight, and I'm forced to wear a sanitary napkin. Sometimes I think I'd rather have the abdominal cramping instead. Anyone else with this disgusting problem?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2000)

sometimes that happens to me, not that often thouugh. lastsfor about a day. comes and goes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

What, if anything, do you do to get rid of it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by SQ:*I've lived with IBS for about thirty years, now, and lately my symptoms have changed a bit. When the IBS is active, I constantly feel the urge to pass gas, but later I find out it wasn't just gas. This feeling sometimes lasts for 2 or 3 days straight, and I'm forced to wear a sanitary napkin. Sometimes I think I'd rather have the abdominal cramping instead. Anyone else with this disgusting problem?*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

SQ,I have lived with IBS for about 40 years. I am 53. I am male. Yes, I have sometimes experienced anal leakage, more so in my later years. It seems to occur when I am under a lot of stress and eat spicy foods. Although the IBS sometimes gives me all sorts of treats no matter what I eat or do. What you descibe isn't pleasant and I hope you can find ways to keep it under control. One adjustment I do is to keep a supply of baby wipes in my bathroom. Like a lot of IBS symptoms, I try to roll with the punches, humiliations and insults as best I can. I'm still me and the IBS is not me. I do wish you well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

Thank you Danner  Although I'm sorry that you also have this problem, it's somehow comforting to know that there are others like me, and that I'm not alone in this mess.


----------



## Lucky (Oct 4, 2004)

I have that problem too I'm 36, have spina bifida occulta & neurogenic bladder along w/ IBS. Didn't have IBS flare ups often, until had gallbladder out, now having problems 15 days out of 30 at least 6 mos of the yr. Can never predict when or why. I live in fear of flare ups, and due to the nerve damage from SBO I cannot control leaking etc> AAAHHHH makes me want to scream. I would like to be a normal person just once. I wear pads always, Drs here are of no help, I'm tryong to cure myself.any suggeations????


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2000)

Lucky, thanks for your input. I'm really sorry to hear that you've had to deal with all that. IBS is bad enough by itself! You must be a very strong person The only way I've ever been able to keep my IBS under control is to chew each bite of food until it's practically digested before I swallow. I even hold liquids in my mouth for about 15 second before I swallow. I don't believe there is any magic pill or herbal tea. It just take a lot of discipline on my part. Right now, though, I'm recovering from the worst bout I ever had, (including this new leakage symptom) simply because I got to feeling pretty good and started eating like "normal" people do. I actually thought that my IBS was gone for good! WRONG.


----------



## Lucky (Oct 4, 2004)

That is my biggest problem dicipline! I too try to eat like normal person when I'm feeling good' when will I learn it will haunt me every time LOLI'm going to chew my food longer & see how that goes, thanks so much. My best to you


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

We are not alone!!!! I am a 50 year old female. Been living with mild IBS most of my life and never knew it until 7 years ago. Developed Toxic Colitis and was very ill. Since then I have had many embarrassing moments with uncontrollable bowel movements and gas; including anal leakage. It has progressively become worse and finally told my Doctor "this was not living!!" He referred me to a Colon/Rectal Specialist/Surgeon. Surgery is scheduled for Feb.10th. I need a Sigmoid Resection, a Rectalpexy and a Vaginalpexy. Never heard of the last two!!!! Anyway, a lot of tests were done to confirm diagnosis. A section of intestine has fallen in a fan shaped pattern and is putting pressure on the pelvic floor. That in turn has caused the rectum and vagina to be at a different angle. And the sectiion of colon that has to be removed has lost most of it "sensation" and is full of Diverticulosis. Also, tests showed I have only a 1/2 inch of Sphincter muscle to control the eliminating. Apparently most of it was damaged giving birth to my two sons over 20 years ago. (That explains alot)!!! I have to wait approximately 6 months to a year after this surgery next week, and then they will try to tighten the sphincter muscle for better control. Wish me luck!!!! I'm a nervous wreck, but know I cannot continue to live like this. It would be wonderful not to have to plan even a fast trip to the grocery store around "Where's the Bathroom" or leaving the cart in the aisle and running out because I didn't even make it to the bathroom. A bag of clothes, towelettes, diapers, etc. go with me wherever I go. This last year has really been bad. I have stayed at home more than ever, because it's too stressful to worry about what will happen and where. And the gas!!!! It's been so bad and putrid that I have been sleeping upstairs instead of with my hubbie!!! Makes your day, right?!?! I wish all of you good luck. Don't give up. There has got to be some answers out there for all of us. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks for your words of encouragement, Feisty (what a great name for you!). If you can get through this, anyone can! I'll be praying for you on Feb 10th.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

HI, EVERYONE! Just wanted to add a few things from experience with IBS and Anal Leakage, etc. I hope it may help some of you. I have been trying to add more plant fiber to my diet from Vegetables, Fruits, and Grains, plus from Fortified Flax Seed. It has made some difference in stool consistency and seems to lessen the number of B.M.'s daily. Also, make sure you drink your 8 glasses of water a day or more if you can. I also cannot tolerate most dairy foods. I have switched to Soy Milk. It's very good. Soy Dream brand is the best tasting. My Dr. has also recommended that I use 1 tsp. of Metamusil or Citrusil twice a day along with 8 oz. of water. It has been working. I may be able to increase the amount of metamusil taken daily as my body gets use to it. It's good to start with only a little--otherwise you may have alot of problems with gas and bloating and cramps. Everyone's different! I also found that I need to stay away from a lot of foods with sugars in them. Hope this helps someone out there! I will check in with you after I'm back home from having colon surgery on the 10th. In case any one is wondering what sort of tests my Doctor ordered on me, they areroctogram (barium inserted rectally), a transanal ultrasound (to check for old or new injuries in the rectum and sphincter muscle), electroneurmyography (to check for live nerves in the rectum), and an anorectal Manometry (to check for feelings of "sensation" in the colon). All of these tests helped them determine what was going on and why. I know it's a lot of "showing the rear end", but I thank God for the tests being available to help figure out what was wrong and what to do about it. Take care everyone! And the best to all of you!!


----------



## mattoliver (Jun 25, 2015)

So i know this thread was posted a long time ago, but I found a solution that worked for me with all this and I can't on a good conscience not share it. I had the symptoms Guest_SQ as well as the others described, and they're mostly ALL GONE now. I did this by doing a GAPS diet. A GAPS diet has you doing different steps. You start with eating just soft vegetables in soup for a couple weeks, and then progress to things such as hard vegetables. It is a big progression and its not always fun, but IT IS SO WORTH IT. If any of you were like me then I was prepared to do just about ANYTHING to get rid of my IBS, and the GAPS diet did this. You will have to change your whole diet, no sugars, and a bunch of other things, in addition to supplementary bacterial foods and such. But if you follow the GAPS diet, I can guarantee it will at least improve, if not get rid of it for good. Also, I found that the anal leakage portion was also due in part to vigorous and overly thorough wiping. Only the surface needs to be wiped, not inside the hole. But the GAPS diet is a lifesaver, no joke.

This worked so well for me that I feel compelled to go to as many forums as I can and talk about it. It really really works. It may take a while, but don't get discouraged, it's easy to get discouraged if a few weeks go by and nothing's changed, but eventually it will get better I promise. It may take as long as a month to start showing changes.


----------



## gregkdc (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't have leakage but hyperhidrosis, it has improved a noticeable amount now that I started lyme treatment.


----------



## ibs_cure_searcher (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello All,

I've been on this site and other IBS blogs for the past 6 years searching for any treatment possible. I traveled to a native country (from the US) in late 2010. I woke up one day in early 2011 and my nightmare began. I felt bouts of diarrhea, excessive gas, anal pain, incontinence. It has crippled my life for 6+ years. I went to see over 8 GI doctors over the past 6 years. I've had the following tests done: sigmoidoscopy, colonoscopy, endoscopy, small bowel follow through, hydrogen breath test, stool samples. All these tests came out negative except the hydrogen breath test which came positive to confirm that I had Small Intestine Bacteria Overgrowth (SIBO). The only other diagnosis I had was of IBS-D because everything ruled out negative.

Still none of the medicines I took worked on my body. I've tried all the different herbs recommended on these sites, vitamins, over the counter medicine, Homeopathic medicine, etc. None of it worked. I had diarrhea stool for 6 years. And worse, I had a feeling of "wetness" around my anal region that never went away. It was mentally physically and emotionally debilitating. I even tried hypnotherapy where someone would hypnotize me. That didn't work either. Neither did a dietitian when I tried cleaning up my diet.

This happened through my early 20's and just destroyed my self confidence and my personal/professional life. I tried the following over the years: metamucil, citrucel, fiber tablets, anti diarrhea pills, xifaxan, viberzi, lomotil, all types of probiotics including vsl. Nothing would stop me from having diarrhea stool, incontinence, anal pain, and anal wetness. It happened every single day and I could not catch a break from it.

To make matters worse, the GI doctors I met gave me little hope. I've had doctors say to me, "You're fine, It's all in your head" or "we can't do anything for you" or even "just put paper toilet between your buttocks." I was so upset when I heard these things. A GI doctor with all the years of experience and studying came up with "put paper toilet between your buttocks" as an answer is shameful. I could have come up with that and I didn't need to go to med school for 12 years. About a year and a half ago I went on a search for a GI doctor who had a heart. I looked for someone who was compassionate to my symptoms and would help my search for some relief. I resigned to the fact that I would never be 100% better. Even something that could help me 50-60%. I finally met a doctor who gave me a treatment that has gotten me 80-90% better. Ironically, he also had said to me that we will try different things and find something that will give you some relief. That's all I was looking for.

*After 6 years of IBS D causing diarrhea, incontinence , this is what has finally worked for me*

Morning:

1 Viberzi pill

1 anti diarrhea pill

1 glass of Metamucil

Evening:

1 viberzi pill

1 anti diarrhea pill

1 Florastor pill

Before Bed:

1 - 20 mg dose of amitriptoline.

Along with this, my doctor prescribed me to take a course of Pelvic floor physical therapy. It's kind of disgusting where the PT will stick their finger around your anal region, but it works wonders. If you had been struggling like I have, it's probably not that bad. With people like me who have IBS-D, our anal region is completely messed up and certain nerves that should not be activated are out of whack and are "guarded" when one should be in a relaxed state. After a few weeks of this, I saw noticeable change in my anal region and the wetness and my stools started coming in more formed.

*Summary*

*I've struggled with IBS-D, anal pain, incontinence for over 6 years and with no treatment that gave me any real relief. Using the above plan, I have 70%-80%-90% improvement and more times than not, I feel 100% better and back to like I did pre 2011. I wish everyone here the best and want to share something that has been working for me for the past 2-3 months. It's still a small samples size but it's one that has worked for me. More important for me has been finding a GI doctor that has a heart and is compassionate and has an attitude of "let's try different things until we find something that works." I understand this is a mental, physical, and emotional battle. Hopefully the above helps someone out and if it doesn't, keep searching and working with your doctors to find something that works. *


----------



## debjo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

To all who responded, thanks for your intimate insights. One thing about IBS is that, unfortunately, there is no ONE CURE for everyone. What is a miracle for one of us doesn't work at all for another. I guess that is the most frustrating part.


----------



## debjo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

In response to the original question about anal leakage, that particularly fun aspect of IBS reared (pun intended!) it's ugly head for me about 6-7 years ago. I was told by a GI doctor that it's due to birthing children, much like urinary incontinence. All the pelvic muscles are related. His uncaring response was, "Just wear Depends". For the most part, I don't have diarrhea much anymore but absolutely no sphincter control. When I gotta go, I GOTTA GO!!! SO, I DO wear a "diaper" whenever I go out in public just to be on the safe side. 9 times out of 10, I don't have a problem. It's the fear of that 10th time that makes me wear them! And us IBSers know that any strong emotion, especially fear of an embarrassing bathroom issue, will most likely bring it on - a self-fulfilling prophecy. Thankfully Depends have recognized there's a market for incontinence in women who don't want to look like they're wearing a diaper and created some decent undergarments. 
I, too, was told about doing biorhythms training (the finger or other object up your anus deal) but just cannot fathom doing that. I've heard about the sphincterplasty surgery but have read the success rate is not super high...like 50-60%. 
So I live my life in diapers. Not actually using them most days, but more prophilacticly... almost a psychological thing. I'm thankful the diarrhea has subsided for now. I have days where I'll have 4-5 bowel movements in the span of an hour in the morning. And then go a couple of days with no bm's. It's frustrating on the "go" days since it takes me 2 hours to get out of house! But it is what it is. 
My stats: 59 years old, female, diagnosed with IBS-D 30 years ago (although I've always had 'tummy issues'), I have tried everything from diets to anti-depressants to Metamucil to yoga/exercise to you-name-it. Some things helped temporarily, some did nothing, some made it worse. It's literally a crap shoot!! My IBS has changed over the years and I've just rolled with it. I definitely don't like it, but my theory is everybody has something. Some people have bad backs, or allergies,or diabetes, or hypertension. While IBS isn't fun, it definitely isn't the worst disease. The stigma of plumbing issues is embarrassing and life inhibiting at times, and to me that's the worst part. But reading these posts and knowing others share my challenges is very helpful. 
Namaste to you all.


----------



## nanamontana (Oct 28, 2017)

I've found that over the years this has become more and more of a problem for me as well. I'd tried Metamucil years ago and it made me terribly bloated and gassy but recently read that Citrucel and lots of water soluble foods might help IBS. I began with 1 level teaspoon once a day for about 5 days. No bloating or gas. I began to increase the dosage slowly and found I tolerated the Citrucel well. I also started eating oatmeal and beans again. I'd stopped these because I thought they might increase the leakage and diarrhea. Now I take 2 Citrucel tablets before each meal and my symptoms are much, much better. It firms up the stool and therefore helps with the leakage. I also try and eat foods high in soluble fiber. A really good side effect for me has also been less belly pain. Sometimes the belly pain comes at the end of a meal for a few hours, sometimes it lasts for days. Because I'm able to pass things and are having less constipation alternating with diarrhea the belly pain seems much better. This is a simple remedy that is much easier than my old one of Miralax for a few days, then Immodium when I finally get going again and it becomes nonstop diarrhea. I still keep Immodium in my purse but so far I haven't had to use it and I've been on the Citrucel for about a month.


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 4, 2017)

I have IBS for nearly two years now and it crippled my life...I have all the common IBS symptoms: Anal leakage, abdominal cramps, alternating diarrhea/constipation, indigestion, acid reflux (GERD), brain fog, depression...etc. It all started when I went out to a burger place and I was super hungry, but the food was late and when it arrived, I ate like crazy!! The meal was super heavy on my poor stomach to digest.. I was pretty much careless back then... I didn't understand how my stomach nor my body worked. To make a long story short, I woke up the next morning with all the IBS symptoms mentioned above, since then I couldn't live my life like a normal person until recently.

Since I got this condition, I tried all kinds of different diets, medications and natural supplements, but nothing worked. I read tons of articles and watched countless videos about health, diseases and natural remedies...

I went to see several doctors and they didn't have a clue about what I had; they were just guessing.

Although I had all symptoms of IBS, deep inside I was sure that my main issue is not IBS. A lot of people don't even know how the bowel works or what purpose does it serve in our bodies?

The bowel is like the sewers/drain/dump where all toxins and waste gets accumulated before excretion.

I thought that my condition stems from other factors irritating my bowel; I think the bowel itself plays more of a passive role in the irritation process; it's irritated by other things. I was on a mission to find out the other things that irritated my bowel in such terrible way... With the grace of God, I was finally able to find out the reason behind my IBS. I think IBS sufferers will do well if they follow my advice. This could be the cure for IBS or at least help you improve your condition and get your life back again.

I have Non-Alcoholic Fatty Liver Disease (NAFLD). Years of unhealthy eating habits caused some damage to my liver. Most digestive enzymes are produced by your liver, If it's not working properly, food won't be digested well and it will ferment in your bowel wreaking havoc on your colon, and then you get all the nasty IBS symptoms because your liver ain't working as it should be. If you dig deeper into NAFLD, you'll find it so common as a result of our toxic modern diets and lifestyles. It's very widespread like the plague.

Please be aware that your liver could be damaged to some extent and yet shows no clear symptoms... Don't wait untill it's too late! Go do all the necessary check-ups on your liver from Hep. Viruses (A,B,C) to liver enzymes. Check your blood lipid profile, cholesterol levels and triglycerides as well.

I researched/read alot about natural cures or supplemets that can help liver cells regenerate, and I found many people talking about Milk Thistle, Dandelion, Artichoke leave extracts and many other herbs, but one supplement really stood out. I ordered it and I am super glad I did..It was just what I am looking for.

It's Himalaya Livercare; an herbal supplement formula backed by tens of clinical trials since the 1950's and countless positive reviews on Amazon.

I felt gradual improvements when I used Livercare.. You need to take 1 pill 10-15 minutes before meals at least twice per day, If you have severe liver damage, you can take 2 pills before meals twice per day. It's all natural herbs, no major side effects like liver drugs. No more anal leakage or nasty gas/bloating/ indigestion anymore!! I have some occasional constipation though, but no biggie. I just increase my water & dietary fiber intake and I get regular again.

Please note that I've just started this supplement two weeks ago, but I can tell that it's the real deal. You need to be very very patient as the liver is the only organ that can regenerate its cells provided that it's not 80-90% damaged, but it could take up to 3 years to get back to normal/healthy liver again. Patience, patience, patience, my friends.

The other minor things that helped me well to further advance my recovery is a high-quality fish oil to help with lowering my cholesterol levels and my high triglycerides levels, I am using Viva Labs Fish Oil, ranked 2nd best Fish Oil on labdoor. I highly recommend it!! The last thing I've done was taking Ashwagandha root powder once daily before I sleep to help lower my stress levels and cortisol levels and to balance my adrenal and thyroid. I took it for 1 month then stopped as it's not safe for long-term use, but it did a wonderful job in restoring my energy levels, making me feel passionate about life again and my depression, chronic fatigue, brain fog....etc are all gone.I also did some diet modifications that helped with my IBS and my overall health and weight management, I am on a gluten-free diet, and I don't take any processed sugars whatsoever, I eat fruits in moderation and I eat tons of veggies. Please stay away from deep-fried foods as they're the no.1 liver damaging food along with alcohol consumption.

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share with you my story. NAFLD/IBS are curable, There's always hope. Please, wish me well on my recovery journey. I wish you all a speedy recovery!!


----------

